# Functional magnetic stimulation of the colon in persons with spinal cord injury.



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Functional magnetic stimulation of the colon in persons with spinal cord injury.Lin VW, Nino-Murcia M, Frost F, Wolfe V, Hsiao I, Perkash I.Functional Magnetic Stimulation Laboratory, Spinal Cord Injury/Disorder Health Care Group, VA Long Beach Health Care System, Long Beach, CA 9022, USA.OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the usefulness of functional magnetic stimulation (FMS) as a noninvasive method to stimulate the colon in individuals with spinal cord injury (SCI). DESIGN: A prospective before-after trial consisting of 2 protocols. SETTING: FMS laboratories of 2 SCI centers. PARTICIPANTS: Two able-bodied men and 13 men with SCI levels ranging from C3 to L1. Protocol 1 consisted of 9 subjects, 2 of whom were excluded from the analysis. Protocol 2 consisted of 4 subjects. INTERVENTION: Commercially available magnetic stimulators with round magnetic coils (MCs) were used. Protocol 1 measured the effects of FMS on rectal pressure by placing the MC on the transabdominal and lumbosacral regions. Protocol 2 consisted of a 5-week stimulation period to investigate the effects of FMS on total and segmental colonic transit times (CTTs). MAIN OUTCOME MEASURE: An increase in rectal pressure and a decrease in CTT by magnetic stimulation. RESULTS: Data were averaged and the standard error of the mean was calculated. Statistically significant changes in rectal pressure and CTT were also measured. Rectal pressures increased from 26.7 +/- 7.44cmH(2)O to 48.0 +/- 9.91cmH(2)O, p =.0037, with lumbosacral stimulation, and from 30.0 +/- 6.35cmH(2)O to 42.7 +/- 7.95cmH(2)O, p =.0015, with transabdominal stimulation. With FMS, the mean CTT decreased from 105.2 to 89.4 hours, p =.02. CONCLUSION: FMS is able to stimulate the colon and reduce CTT. FMS is a noninvasive, technological advancement for managing neurogenic bowel in patients with SCI. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...6&dopt=Abstract


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

In the same subject: http://nursing.vanderbilt.edu/pain/reports/science.pdf


----------

